# Pinecone Eating Puppy. (Seriously)



## chib (Apr 21, 2013)

My puppy loves to eat wood and pine cones, I think if he was to chose between a pine cone and a treat he would probably pick the pine cone. He sits there and chews it into little bits and then eats it, one after another. 

He actually took a poo within the first couple days of one he didn't even chew, he pooped a whole pine cone! not even joking! lol

What the heck do I do about this?

He's 9 weeks old and getting fed 1/2 cup of merrick grain free three times daily, which is better than the stuff the breeder had him on and his stools are fine now. He just struggles to get the last bit out sometimes lol but it comes for sure.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona eats pine cones too. She eats anything she can destroy: water bottles, stuff animals, balls, etc. so far everything seems to pass. Most would probably warn against it because of the possibility of blockage and an expensive vet bill.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I pick up the pine cones along with the poops  Mine prefer to eat dirt, lol, but my next door neighbor is Very Concerned they will step on a pine cone and hurt their feet, so I just scoop them into the pail when I do poop duty.


----------

